# SDSU baseball team Halloween Baseball Contest Costumes



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

"Members of the SDSU (San Diego State) baseball team took part in the annual Halloween Baseball Contest and Game on Sunday afternoon at Tony Gwynn Stadium. The Red team beat the Black team, 5-3, in a four-inning affair. Players in costume ranging from Captain America to a Charger Girl to the Jamaican bobsled team made it a fun afternoon for all."

The San Diego Chicken shoulda been the ump (I met him. He's a millionaire)






Jamaican bobsled team is towards the end ^o^


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

That is hilarious! Turning a double play in a Facebook costume would be incredibly difficult.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That started my day off on a cheery note, thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Jamaican bobsled team was a hoot, as was the gorilla giving signals


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Mattimus said:


> That is hilarious! Turning a double play in a Facebook costume would be incredibly difficult.


That's what I was thinking and these aren't even major leauger's Those facebook ones are quite original.

@ Hairazor -yes I'm glad I ran across this ;
@ RoxyBlue- That was another original one. the big baby 3rd baseman on the other hand was hard to look at lol


----------

